# Yosemite



## Clark (Aug 31, 2010)

First view.




Bridalveil Falls 620ft.




Mirror Lake (really just a puddle)




Hotel views.












From Glacier Point.
Half Dome on left.
Nevada Falls 594ft. (top)
Vernal Falls 317ft. (bottom)




Half Dome elev. 8842ft.
Plutonic granite.




Close-up of Half Dome.
I count 18 sapiens. How about you?




Close-up of Nevada Falls.




Mt. Clark (not a chance). elev.11,522ft.




Good luck finding the next two females in Audubon's 'Field Guide to California'.
Pileated woodpecker.




Chrissy was sneezing, as I cooed myself closer and closer to this Sooty grouse.
Could of hand grabbed her, but didn't want no drama.





Thanks for looking. 




Flowers, later in week...


----------



## Bolero (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great! Nice photos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, beautiful scenery! Your photos are great. :clap:


----------



## Candace (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome. Half dome is fun. A lot of sweat, but fun.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 31, 2010)

nice pics! standing underneath the falls would feel good right about now


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome pics, Clark!

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Pics Clark! One of my favorite places. I was there 3 years ago in April, when the dogwoods were all in bloom.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool stuff, thanx for sharing.


----------



## nikv (Aug 31, 2010)

Really nice photos, Clark! It's been years since I've been to Yosemite. Went with a bunch of the guys and we camped. Brought along bicycles to get around the park. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## wojtek (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice tour 

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Country and great pics! Did you meet Yosemite Sam?


----------



## Hera (Aug 31, 2010)

Stunning scenery, it's incredible how the peaks are literally half domes. I've never been to that part of the country, maybe I should motivate myself. Its truely beautiful.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice.. brings back some memories  thanks for sharing!



Hera said:


> Stunning scenery, it's incredible how the peaks are literally half domes. I've never been to that part of the country, maybe I should motivate myself. Its truely beautiful.


Hera, you really have to make it to Yosemite... it is afantastic place, the Half Dome is magic, and if you are into nature photography, you will have fun trying to spot some of Ansel Adams places...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2010)

Fab pics Clark, thank you! Funny how grouse tend to be so docile and fearless. The same holds true for spruce grouse in New England - they'll just sit there and look at you. Amazing country out there. You can see why folks like John Muir were so compelled to see it preserved.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2010)

One of the most beautiful spots on earth, and nicely captured in photos. I was transported back to when I was there through your photos, Clark.


----------



## Clark (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you. 

Candace- Were you able to reach the top of the Dome?
Temps were 92-98F(day highs). Not sure if this was reason we failed to see anybody on El Capitan. Sweated alot in that park. 

The water was very refreshing, a few splashes on the face did wonders.

DrOrchid(Rob)- Did you see other interesting blooms when there?
The valley seemed past its prime, but uptop... :drool:

Nik- Wish we could of brought our bikes. The rentals- not so good(choose wisely!).

Michel(Shiva)- No we did not meet. But we did get to see an extremely angry bear, that ended up getting the dart gun. One of the workers claimed that all the bears in the park are tagged. Total bull****.

Tom- Have zero experience with spruce grouse(lots with ruffed grouse in Old Bridge,NJ. These were skittish, but I was holding a Browning). Less than 3ft. for that photo. The woodpecker too, like 25ft directly under it(never got within 200ft. of these, around the tri-state area).

Caution-Maybe I'm over reacting, but keep your children close when visiting this place. It is easy for things to go awry there.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 1, 2010)

Clark! Check Google for Yosemite Sam. :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Clark, I grew up in the tri state area too, in northern Westchester County, NY. Lots of ruffed grouse in that area and skiddish as hell. Spruce grouse are a north country species and very tame for some reason. I saw tons of them in the Whites of New Hampshire and also in Maine. You could almost touch them!

I've not been to Yosemite before, but I did make it out to Sequoia just to the south. There is no place quite like it in the world, not with those huge, bald mountains made of one piece of rock, trees so big you could make 200 houses with just one - truly a land of the lost setting. I kept waiting for a T-Rex to come around the corner, no kidding  It was hot as hell when I went there as well, in late August. The bears mostly were after food, but they were darn persistent to be sure.


----------



## Clark (Sep 1, 2010)

Tom- I know your not kidding. I keeped telling Chris that this is a good place to see King Kong!!! (she was nervous at this park, when the car or people were out of sight.)

Tom, I've been the food, a handful of times while archery hunting. Both in Penn. and NJ along Delaware R.(north of interstate 80).
The incident we witnessed was a matter of this bear being surrounded by people. No matter what direction it choose, there was someone in front of it.
As of last Sunday, been looking on google and youtube for vid/pics, not seen anything, related to that afternoon. I'll check again over weekend. The screams are unforgettable, even from 1200ft. away(i used google map/satellite).


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 1, 2010)

funny how much i've been out in the woods, and i've still yet to see a moose east of the mississippi river, or any bear at all. the bear showed up at the golf course I used to work at the year after I left and I think one was outside my tent when I was camping with my dog at limekiln lake state park (just outside moose river plains) at night years ago; dog woke up but didn't bark (it was sniffing around the outside of the tent entrance, no food in the tent of course)


----------



## Clark (Sep 1, 2010)

From Port Jervis south to interstate 80.
From the intersection of interstate 84 and 739 to Stokes State Forest.
*INFESTED!*

National Geographic had special-'The Bears of Hemlock Farms'. This development is on 739 near interstate 84. Not sure if 739 is county road.
Across the street, behind Mr Zs grocery store was my last day of hunting.
Our camper is a couple of miles east. When we go to enjoy the outdoors there, I expect to see at least one bear per 8 hrs.
Triplets are common, a sign that reproduction could not be better.
In my experience, less than 25% have tags. To me, they are breeding like aphids.

Around 22/23 years old, we vacationed in Maine. Seen 18 moose. One chased car, something like- a junk yard dog. At that time of the year, the antlers were like ping-pong paddles.


----------

